# Where to find grain effect hardboard



## MarkAW (13 Jan 2021)

Anyone know where it can be ordered from?

I intend to remove an integrated fridge freezer to gain more kitchen cupboard space. Making shelves isn't a problem, but I'm struggling to find anything but white faced hardboard for the back that's non existent. The cupboards are all oak effect, so the plan is to keep it near matching what's already there. Open to alternatives


----------



## Droogs (13 Jan 2021)

you could go for 6mm oak faced ply rather than hardboard.

or just buy this as well and cover the white face


----------



## MarkAW (14 Jan 2021)

Thanks. In an ideal world I'd replace the kitchen completely, but with intentions to move in a few years, it's not worth the expense. Even looked at a replacement cabinet, but could only find white. 

Looks like its this or 15mm MFC


----------



## Essex Barn Workshop (14 Jan 2021)

was close to buying a sheet of this recently 








19mm American White Oak Veneered MDF Board A/B Grade 2440mm x 1220mm (8' x 4')


Veneered MDF (A/B) is made up from quality real wood veneers bonded to premium MDF. The core is MDF with a 0.5mm veneer on both sides to create the finished size. The veneer features an A grade face and a B grade face. Flat slicing produces a crown cut veneer which gives a more figured face...




www.builderdepot.co.uk




but ended up buying PAR oak for what I was doing. They have other veneers available, and if they sell it others must too.


----------



## Mal-110 (14 Jan 2021)

Hi
I can get 4mm Oak or Ash faced ply in a 2440mm x 1220mm sheet for £21.62 plus vat at CW Berry Oak Veneer Plywood | High -Grade Oak Veneer Plywood | C & W Berry
Alternatively they do 6mm Oak veneered MDF for £37.52. If you know the sizes they will cut it for you at 50p per cut.
Im sure you should be able to obtain the same closer to home.

Mal


----------



## Turnr77 (18 Jan 2021)

There's this tongue and groove mdf with wood grain effect from Homebase in various sizes, can be painted or stained, I've used it a couple of times


Homebase mdf grain effect


----------



## MarkAW (18 Jan 2021)

I ended up doing the back in the same MFC that the shelves are in. Got an almost exact match on what the carcass is.


----------

